# Question to ALL Ferragamo Buyers!



## FMINUS (Jan 9, 2006)

Does anyone who normally wear a D Medium Width go for EE when buying Ferragamos? I have been given this advice by several sales people but I have not given in yet.

Any inputs would be great!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I am wearing ferragamo shoes right now. I have very high arches and instep and probably need a wider shoe - but the regular D width fit me fine.


----------



## rach2jlc (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm also a D width in most all dress shoes and have found that EE Ferragamos are, as you might expect, far too wide for me. I tried on a pair of double monkstraps in EE because they were on sale, but they were far too wide. But, the D width is always just right; I have 4 or 5 pairs that are all D width. If you have a chance to try them on, feel free to try both just to check; if you are ordering them online, I would just go for your regular D width.

John


----------



## Rollo Tomasi (Mar 19, 2006)

Agreed. I wouldn't go for the EE. I go a size up from 9 1/2 to 10 on all my SF shoes.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I am a D width for most shoes. The three pairs of Ferragamos I own are all D width, and all fit well.


----------



## FMINUS (Jan 9, 2006)

I measured the width of my shoes and the Ferragamos seems to be a tad more narrow, but I will take your advice and try on the EE and see which fits better.

I dont know about stepping up to a 10 since Ferragamos are already longer than most shoes/


----------



## Rollo Tomasi (Mar 19, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by FMINUS_
> 
> I measured the width of my shoes and the Ferragamos seems to be a tad more narrow, but I will take your advice and try on the EE and see which fits better.
> 
> I dont know about stepping up to a 10 since Ferragamos are already longer than most shoes/


Correct. But remember that for shoes with longer toe boxes like the Nostros, you'll always have that extra space. The important factor for me is that the width isn't too tight. I would rather have some slight slippage on the heel area than tight shoes.


----------



## thirdman (Feb 26, 2006)

I must be the only one on the board to prove your salesman correct, but I have 4 or 5 pair of Feragamos, and they are all EE, as opposed to D in other brands... maybe I'm just borderline between medium and wide, but the EE in Feragamo has always fit much better. Of course its a matter of your comfort. Go into the store and put on a pair then spend time browsing and walking around in them. If they don't feel good, don't get them... they won't 'break in' and feel better later.

The Third Man


----------



## AndreMcGrath (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a number of regular Ferragamos in a 13D, and while they fit fairly well, I find myself thinking twice some mornings before I put them on, knowing that I have some walking to do. I also have a pair of Tremezzas in the 13EE and they are a bit wide. I'm one of those guys, though, who would rather have a shoe on the large side than the narrow side.

Mark


----------



## Jimmy G (Mar 23, 2006)

I've got a pair of Ferragamo tassel loafers in EE that fit me just fine. However, when trying on Tramezza monks - of the same width - my feet were practically floating inside. Which is why I ended up going with Ds. So go figure. 


" Do not attempt to touch the bull or he will touch you back " 
San Fermin Guide


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Jimmy G, hits the nail on the head. I love S.F.'s, but I have learned one style doesn't fit the same as another style. Unfortunately this is a problem when buying on-line and not being able to try them on first. Of the 6 pairs I own, 2 are EE the rest are D. I have always had a wider foot, but usually fit just fine in most normal or "D" width shoes. With S.F.'s its not always the case. Also, my pair of Bilbo loafers are actually a size 10 down from my normal 10.5. I don't know why S.F.'s are this way, but I still love them.

Until I get a pair of Santonis! 

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------

